# Castrol 0w-30 Oil Analysis on MkV Gti



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

Its pretty cool we have an oil forum now







Get to hang in here along with BITOG. Anyway, here's my UOA of GC. I wanted to get my car's oil looked at the previous changes, but never got around to it. My apologies for the small size. Photobucket didn't allow my original size. 









Currently there is Royal Purple 5w-30 in the car. That will be the next analysis. At Dubfest the kind folks at Motul hooked me up so I will be trying some Motul 5w-40 in the car next








To comment on the analysis:
1. I'm quite happy considering how long I ran the oil for. They recommended longer, but I don't think I will. I felt it was shearing down a bit. Moly was down alot, but calcium, magnesium, phosphorus, etc were doing ok. Either way, I'll be sticking with 5k changes for now. 
2. Stock intake seems to be working fine. Since silicon is around 6. The car is broken in by now, and I haven't changed any gaskets. So when I add my intake it should be interesting to see if there is an increase. 
3. Even though a few of my oil changes (shamefully my 1st as well) have been stretched longer than they should've, by looking at the aluminum, copper, iron, and esp lead it seems things are just fine












_Modified by Seanathan at 10:41 PM 9-8-2008_


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Castrol 0w-30 Oil Analysis on MkV Gti (Seanathan)*

Another good showing for German Castrol! Everything looks good and iron is acceptable for that 7000 mile run. Nice zinc and P levels in this oil could mean excellent protection to the cam, cam follower etc. which is a known weak spot for this car.
Normally I would say a 40 weight would be better in this car but it depends on what 40 weight. Most are finding that castrol 5W40 thins out right away anyway so this german castrol would probably be as good or better than castrol syntec 5W40. But we need more UOAs.
I don't understand the comment about Moly. What Moly levels does GC start with? I thought it was low.? Oils with higher Moly tends to show a reduction in Moly in the UOA vs the VOA which is a good thing. It means the Moly is doing it's job and "coating" metal parts (the moly platelets are constantly sliding past each other and gaining or losing, so "coating" is not technically correct).
Can't wait to see the royal purple results. I am going to try redline 5W40 which is a group V POE based oil that high high Zinc, P, and Moly. The HTHS of redline is also very high. Hopefully all this will add up to minimal cam/follower wear. Have had simply amazing results with redline on other turbo cars in the past. Thanks for posting this UOA!


----------

